

How to design the most efficient software your users have ever seen - ky3
http://unicornfree.com/2014/how-to-design-the-most-efficient-software-your-users-have-ever-seen

======
pedalpete
To me, designing efficient software is about software performance, this is UX
design, which absolutely is a sign of a good product, but much like software
engineering, their is more to it than just efficiency. Efficiency could be a
very good measure of the quality of the product and the design, however, A
highly efficient process could be worse than a less efficient one, in the case
where you are accomplishing a task which is done rarely and the user needs
more guidance than average.

We are having that issue with an Alpha product we just released this week. The
main dev (who has more experience with IOS than the rest of us) thought he had
designed a process that other IOS devs would find easy. Us other internal
testers were told "you don't know how to do it because you're not an IOS dev",
and we accepted that, until we got feedback from a few other users that they
didn't know how to find/do certain things. The fix, an inefficient process
that walks users through step-by-step.

If you were to do a video comparing the old version to the new, the old
version is far quicker, for somebody who knows what they are doing (and the
creator), but nearly impossible and hours long for the rest of us. The new
system can be completed in a couple of minutes. Less efficient if we did a
side-by-side comparison like the video in the post, but actually much more
effective.

~~~
livestyle
UX is the product.

